# Voir Bureau Macbook sur TV



## Mabal972 (22 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour
Je suis tres interessé par Apple TV, mais il y a une question a laquelle je ne trouve aucune reponse ni ici, ni sur Google....

J'ai un MacBook Pro 15", j'aimerais pouvoir travailler dessus en visualisant le bureau sur ma TV HD, je le fais en ce moment mais avec 2 cables, un pour la video et un pour le son.

Donc est ce que je pourrais faire cela avec Apple TV en Wifi?
ou est ce que j'aurais seulement accès a mon ITUnes et pas a mon bureau OX?

Merci de votre eclairage avant que je l'achete...
Mabal972
Fort de France


----------



## Mondana (24 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour Mabal972,

Pour Apple TV c'est impossible....
Il faudra au moins un câble video pour relier ton 15" à ta tv.
Pour le son tu peux passer en wifi (airport express) mais bonjour la configuration...
Aujourd'hui AUCUN Mac ne dispose de sortie hdmi (haute def. + audio) pour réaliser cette opération.
Une prochaine mise a jour du matériel pour le 27/01 peut être ?
@+
Mondana


----------



## Mondana (25 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

une info pour connecter son mac à la tv :

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/news_id-12472.html


@+
Mondana


----------

